# Clean mens 40's Huffman tank bike on KY auctionzip.



## bikewhorder (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/a...p=04861&idxSearchCategory=0&txtSearchRadius=0


----------



## OldRider (Jul 25, 2013)

If that is original paint it looks super clean.......I love those long tanks.


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 16, 2013)

Well I made the 125 mile trip and won this beauty....took it for a short ride today and snapped some pics.....supposedly 1 owner and sure looks like it! Didnt take much to clean it up, I added the speedo, knuckle guards and license. Not sure about the Lobdell seat but its nice and the wheels are stamped Lobdell also, so its staying. Love the Belknap badge! Just need a bezel for the fender light but I'll probably have to buy a complete unit.
The auctioneer told me he wasnt taking live phone bids, but when I got there he had changed his mind.....so I know it was some Cabers calling in bids! $900.00 bucks out the door, wish I could have paid less but I'm happy with that, complete originals just dont show up much these days.....


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 16, 2013)

*Couple more pics*


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 16, 2013)

What a beauty!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 16, 2013)

Woow she cleaned up really nice there!! Nice bike and good luck with it.


----------



## kingfish254 (Sep 16, 2013)

What a great bike!
Congrats!


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 16, 2013)

*Huffman*

What a bike these huffmans are so hard to find in this condition.wow a 41 with the first year springer worth every cent! For sale?


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks guys!  It was an overcast day, but on a sunny day it seems to almost change colors....
and of course its not for sale Ron, ha! but I do have some cool streamers for sale on another thread!


----------



## Dave K (Sep 16, 2013)

Great bike!!!


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 16, 2013)

Beautiful bike, congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 16, 2013)

2 die for!!!!!!


----------



## stoney (Sep 16, 2013)

Real nice bike, I love maroon paint. Hey, as we talked on a thread recently about current terms---a disliked term---SMALLS---Their ad said   TONS OF SMALLS----did you get any?


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 16, 2013)

Gorgeous bike! Wow!


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 16, 2013)

*41 huffman*

The 41 I picked up earlier came from a hardware store in Covington ky must be a huffman area hmm--


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 16, 2013)

Lots of smalls Stoney but not bike related and nuthin else I wanted except a couple signs that went for more than I'd pay.


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 16, 2013)

well you weren't lying when you said you only buy certain bikes. looks like it was worth the drive for that certain bike. Nice!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 16, 2013)

*Beautiful!!!!*

That bike is spectacular. Congrats.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 17, 2013)

*NEWS-FLASH ... '41 Huffman Causes L. Ron Hubbard To Speak Lilliputian ........*

DON ... that Huffman is as pretty as seventeen parakeets on a stick !!!  

You Done Good !!!!!!!!!

............  patric


----------

